# I hate going to work anymore.....



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Could you leave this little girl at home??? :bysmilie: 


[attachment=49781:Ava_Love_3_12_09.jpg]


----------



## bell (Jun 4, 2008)

I know how it is . Where I am a sub (I can get called anytime during the day). I sometimes work Monday - Friday subbing and my puppies don't get the attention they are used to. At my other job I have started working Saturday's and Sundays, this and next week are going to be long ones since I will be working up till Monday the 23 every day. Which is good in a since since I get to buy their car seats  . Get the Frontline for fleas along with some other needed stuff, like redoing my room.


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Mar 12 2009, 10:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=743700


> Could you leave this little girl at home??? :bysmilie:
> 
> 
> [attachment=49781:Ava_Love_3_12_09.jpg][/B]



That would be a tough one :mellow:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Ava is so precious :wub: :wub: She's probably small enough that you could sneak her into work with you :biggrin: I know I'd have a hard time leaving that doll face :wub: :wub:


----------



## ndth (Jan 5, 2009)

Let's all quit work and stay home with our fur babies.


----------



## deedeeb (Feb 17, 2008)

I don't want to go to work just looking at her picture!!


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Nope I couldn't.


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Pat, don't they sell a "Going to Work with Mommy" carrier?
Or maybe put a baby bonnet on her and tuck her into a baby carrier sling.
oh, sling...there's a plan-say you broke your arm-and then 
tuck her and your arm into a sling.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Pat....OMG.....you can't go to work and leave her!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Aww, she doesn't look happy about you leaving either. :no2:


----------



## deborahl79 (Jan 13, 2009)

I know how you feel, I hate leaving Sophie, but I am so glad everyones shares pictures of thier babies or I wouldn't make it through the day... (Iwork 9.5hrs a day) Ava is adoreable


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'd quit in a minute, but I want to buy more dog stuff. Now I need a new cover for my outlook car seat and I guess I'll even need one or two more car seats - heck, with all these dogs, maybe I'll need a mini-van! :w00t:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Pat, can't you just stick her in your pocketbook and bring her with you?! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Nope! I would not do it....the boss would just have to understand. I would put a puppy pen in my office and we girls would be HAPPY!


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

Awwww, it must be very hard.  
I'm so lucky I can bring Lizzie with me at work, no guest is allowed to his room if he doesn't say hi to her first! :innocent:


----------



## ndth (Jan 5, 2009)

QUOTE (deborahl79 @ Mar 12 2009, 10:18 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=743719


> I know how you feel, I hate leaving Sophie, but I am so glad everyones shares pictures of thier babies or I wouldn't make it through the day... (Iwork 9.5hrs a day) Ava is adoreable[/B]


Yikes that's alot of hours...I guess my job isn't as bad...I work from 7:30-4:30 but I go home to Sammy from 11:30 - 1   2 hour lunches hehehe


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

OMG, leaving that sweet lil pouty face!!!! :wub: :wub: It looks like she misses her Mommy while you are away!!!! :yes:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Nope, couldn't leave her. I would definately take her with me every place I go and that includes work  

You could never post too many pictures of her


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

aww how cute!!!:wub:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:wub2: Ava needs a NANNY....I'll be right there...LOL!! x0x0x0 N


----------



## Pamspamcayla (Feb 12, 2009)

She is sooooooooo adorable. I couldn't leave her either. Some companies have day care on site for their kids, they should have the same thing for our fur babies. I work 4 - 10 hour days and it's hard but worth it to have a 3 day weekend. Hubby gets home pretty early so Casper isn't penned up too long. Once he is 100% paper/potty trained (he's so close) he will have free run of the house, he's such a good boy and I miss him so much when I am at work but this forum helps a lot.


----------



## Kenny&Tiffany'sMom (Feb 2, 2009)

She is too cute!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

Aww :wub: What a little sweetheart! Just call into work sick


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

QUOTE (NDTH @ Mar 12 2009, 10:08 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=743710


> Let's all quit work and stay home with our fur babies.  [/B]


That is an EXCELLENT idea!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

the answer to that is... NO!!!

Please keep posting ava pics, I LOVE HER!


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

That little face would be hard to leave. How do you tear yourself away from your collection of adorable pups?


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

so cute even when she's pouting! i think bonnie teaches them that look because ava looks so much like casanova in that pose.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

She is such a cutie!!! :wub: :wub: 

Ever since the new software conversions at the headquarters I have been having to come into work as well and It just plain sucks leaving Daisy home. I completely feel your pain.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

OMG, it's Cosy's twin!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

What an absolutel stunner. :smheat: 

Could I ever leave her?? Absolutely not!  I wouldn't get anything done if she were mine. :yes:

And just one pic?? We need more, please! :biggrin:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Just bring her to my house Mon thru Friday and I will keep her!!!! Case Closed!!!!

.............I can hear Pat now, "Over my dead body!!!!" 

Just trying to help you out here.............LOL!!!!! She looks so cute in that picture. :Flowers 2: :Flowers 2: :Flowers 2:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Look at that sweet face!! I would just demand to get to take her with me!! :wub:


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

QUOTE (jen_hedz @ Mar 12 2009, 10:08 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=743709


> She's probably small enough that you could sneak her into work with you[/B]


She's so small that you could probably sneak her into work in one of your sneakers! :HistericalSmiley: 
Or..or...you could get a larger bra and hide her in your shirt. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Yea, I could take her to work with me.....my boss is my step-son. But I'd never get any work done!!!!....and that's the truth!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Maybe you need to take a maternity leave....paid of course!!! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Pat Ava is way too cute! :wub: I love her! 
I'm so jealous (in a good way)!! 
I'd love to have that cute little face at my house.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (mimi2 @ Mar 12 2009, 07:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744033


> Maybe you need to take a maternity leave....paid of course!!! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


 :smrofl: Yes, that would work....Stan is 81 years old..... :smrofl: 

QUOTE (njdrake @ Mar 12 2009, 07:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744034


> Pat Ava is way too cute! :wub: I love her!
> I'm so jealous (in a good way)!!
> I'd love to have that cute little face at my house.[/B]


And what are you talking about...you have two of them at your house! :tender: :two thumbs up:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

OMG, no , you can't leave her


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

nope, couldn't leave her :wub2:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

QUOTE (NDTH @ Mar 12 2009, 11:08 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=743710


> Let's all quit work and stay home with our fur babies.  [/B]



I could definitely go for that!!!! I would love to stay home!!

Pat, your little one is a doll.... Archie and Abbey are pretty sweet, too!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

QUOTE (Harrysmom @ Mar 12 2009, 08:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744100


> QUOTE (NDTH @ Mar 12 2009, 11:08 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=743710





> Let's all quit work and stay home with our fur babies.  [/B]



I could definitely go for that!!!! I would love to stay home!!

Pat, your little one is a doll.... Archie and Abbey are pretty sweet, too!
[/B][/QUOTE]


I agree with all of the above. Ava is just sweet as can be.


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

Aww that face is just too precious :wub2:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww no way I couldnt go to work and leave that little darling.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I'd have to quit my job.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I tried to sneak Jodi into work on a Saturday when he was smaller, but he was still too big and hyper to hide in my bag and started barking as I got to the door. I had to drive 15 mins to bring him back home, then go back again. I had to pretend that I wasn't hiding him but that I really didn't know there was no dogs allowed. The security guard was like the Gestapo!


----------



## Reenie (May 1, 2008)

Oh my gosh, she is just darling  I can understand not wanting to leave that sweet little face!


----------



## Pooch Lady (Jul 16, 2008)

Hello,
I know how you feel. I feel the same thing everyday. 
I actually come home at lunch to see my babies.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Mar 12 2009, 05:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744041


> QUOTE (mimi2 @ Mar 12 2009, 07:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744033





> Maybe you need to take a maternity leave....paid of course!!! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


 :smrofl: Yes, that would work....Stan is 81 years old..... :smrofl: 

[/B][/QUOTE]


from a biological stand point - he's not too old.  . but he is the wrong species..


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

QUOTE (NDTH @ Mar 12 2009, 10:08 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=743710


> Let's all quit work and stay home with our fur babies.  [/B]



Count me in :biggrin: Ava is super adorable :wub: :wub:


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

So cute! She looks like another baby on this board, i can't put my finger on it though. Is she related to any baby on this board?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (chloeandj @ Mar 13 2009, 10:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744531


> So cute! She looks like another baby on this board, i can't put my finger on it though. Is she related to any baby on this board?[/B]



Hey Jodi! Where have u been? Ava is probably related to a couple pups on the forum, she's a one of Bonnie's Angels.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I have a hard time going to work so i can relate. Little Miss Ava is one beautiful little girl. :wub:


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Mar 13 2009, 03:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744648


> QUOTE (chloeandj @ Mar 13 2009, 10:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744531





> So cute! She looks like another baby on this board, i can't put my finger on it though. Is she related to any baby on this board?[/B]



Hey Jodi! Where have u been? Ava is probably related to a couple pups on the forum, she's a one of Bonnie's Angels.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Hi Pat! I have been busy with my kids (their sports have taken over every free minute of every day now) and of course sewing. I try to peek in at the forums though so I can try to stay caught up on things around here. I am so happy for you that you have this new beautiful baby in your life. Bonnie's babies sure are precious!


----------

